# Trying to find older style Greek blouses



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a Greek blouse as a young teenager, that I loved. Now that I am in Greece I thought I'd try to get some for myself and family. The sort with short puffy sleeves, a scooped, elasticated neck and embroidery.

However I cant find exactly what I'm looking for. Mine was soft, fine cotton with a lowish, scooped, elasticated neckline that you could either wear up or pulled over the shoulders, with delicate green embroidery. Everything I'm finding in shops (in Nafplio at the moment but also looked in other towns) has high, tightly pulled necklines, thicker cotton and just blue or red/blue embroidery. All exactly the same styles. 

Does anyone know where I can get the sort I've described please? I shall be in Athens for a day or so but happy to buy online too.

Thanks!


----------

